# Job market 2014 Germany IT



## AussiePune

HI 
Has anyone recd any positive replies from german companies or consultants for job offer or is anyone being interviewed? there is no information about latest conditions and people who are already in germany with job seeker visa how is going overall? 
it would be great help if someone shares information on this guys !

I am planning for Germany or Australia jobs!

Also with 14 yrs of exp in Embedded what is the chance of job abroad and what should the payscale be?

Thanks for help in advance


----------



## likith_jogi

Please dont spam on threads,

from my knowledge only 2 or 3 people succeded in getting interview, i am not sure about the jobs.

if you are very serious about job, learn german, it will add weightage on your profile.
search for jobs on emebeded in monsterjobs.de


----------



## AussiePune

HI

Thanks for reply. 


Are you in Germany? If yes how is your job application response?


----------



## likith_jogi

AussiePune said:


> HI
> 
> Thanks for reply.
> 
> 
> Are you in Germany? If yes how is your job application response?


i am currently in india, i am currently pursuing deutsch A1. i may apply for the visa in feb or april 2014 as i will be pursuing A2 also.

my domain as lots of opening, i have applied for around 50 jobs. i got 2 replies. 
but after learning german, i may get around 10 replies :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: lets hope for the best


----------



## temp.sha

what is your domain and skill set ???


----------



## visanj

I don't understand this, when I check job sites (stepstone.de) I can see same opening (same company, same position) for the past 4 months. They are updating the same opening every fortnight or 3 weeks once

Is this skill set has more demand or am I missing something here?


----------



## ks00235

visanj said:


> I don't understand this, when I check job sites (stepstone.de) I can see same opening (same company, same position) for the past 4 months. They are updating the same opening every fortnight or 3 weeks once
> 
> Is this skill set has more demand or am I missing something here?


The best thing to do is find the respective job opening for you and go to the company's website and check in their career section if the job is advertised over there too. Sometimes the jobs that are advertised in monster.de are not available in the website. it means maybe they hired someone and closed the job in their website but failed to do so in monster.de(for example) 

regards


----------



## visanj

ks00235 said:


> The best thing to do is find the respective job opening for you and go to the company's website and check in their career section if the job is advertised over there too. Sometimes the jobs that are advertised in monster.de are not available in the website. it means maybe they hired someone and closed the job in their website but failed to do so in monster.de(for example)
> 
> regards


True but in that case it should not get updated every fortnight right. I mean when you see the date of advertisement (posted on date) it is getting updated and not showing the old one. This means the employer is updating the post as the position is still vacant


----------



## ks00235

visanj said:


> True but in that case it should not get updated every fortnight right. I mean when you see the date of advertisement (posted on date) it is getting updated and not showing the old one. This means the employer is updating the post as the position is still vacant


probably some technical glitch in the stepstone.de site. as i told u the best way to know if the job is open or not for sure is to check the respective companies site. almost all the reputed companies have a seperate career section.

recently i was looking at a graduate job in monster.de and when i went to the respective website the same job was not advertised in there. so all these job portal sites are not that reliable. sure they are helpful. but we should just keep it as a reference 

regards


----------



## likith_jogi

visanj said:


> I don't understand this, when I check job sites (stepstone.de) I can see same opening (same company, same position) for the past 4 months. They are updating the same opening every fortnight or 3 weeks once
> 
> Is this skill set has more demand or am I missing something here?



Bro, the job may be still be available. I saw a job opening in bangalore in june, but still they are posting the job ad for the opening till now. because they havn't got the suitable candidate for the job opening. 
This is happening in bangalore and please think what might be happening in germany.

I have applied for a job in June for a company in germany, trust me i got the reply last 2 weeks back.


----------



## ALKB

visanj said:


> True but in that case it should not get updated every fortnight right. I mean when you see the date of advertisement (posted on date) it is getting updated and not showing the old one. This means the employer is updating the post as the position is still vacant


Call them.

I call a potential employer in any case before I make an application; even if it's just to be able to put "with reference to our telephone conversation..." at the beginning of my cover letter.


----------



## visanj

likith_jogi said:


> Bro, the job may be still be available. I saw a job opening in bangalore in june, but still they are posting the job ad for the opening till now. because they havn't got the suitable candidate for the job opening.
> This is happening in bangalore and please think what might be happening in germany.
> 
> I have applied for a job in June for a company in germany, trust me i got the reply last 2 weeks back.


Even I applied for some gaming company and I got a call back and attended the interview as well but unfortunately didn't go through. Don't know the reason


----------



## likith_jogi

germans are very picky and once you join a company. its very hard for the management to terminate an exciting employee . so they carefully pick the candidates


----------



## vin2win

Yes likith jogi is right.

My track record

7-8 interviews

1 job offer (later they rejected)

Still kept on trying.. You can check my frustration here... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...y/164132-jobs-germany-help-5.html#post2937009


----------



## xelah

I agree with likith_jogi. Germans are very picky. And a very good experience is a key.
There is also another thing to mention. I have heard this several times before. Germans are afraid of hiring people from outside of Europe. This is because the whole recruiting process takes a lot of time and you always have to deal with visa and take relocation into consideration.
And people from outside of Germany are usually not aware of such costs. I did this less then two years ago and only from Poland but I spend almost 6k Euro within first two months. And only because I was able to stay at my friends house for some time. I am aware that it is not a rule but you have to be prepared to spend a lot of Euros on relocation. And Germans are afraid that people from outside EU are often not aware of it and may in the end decide not to do it because they don't have enough savings for it.

Also you have to remember that most of German companies require good German. And A2 is still very basic. I am at the end of A2 and it is enough for simple chit-chat. In IT you probably need at least B2/C1.
So you should probably focus on positions where German is not required.


Long story short - it is hard to find a job when you are live far from Germany and don't speak the language. It is still possible but very hard.


----------

